# Recommendations for good 2000'+ climbs near Seattle?



## tethernaut

I am planning on doing the Ride 542 (Mt. Baker Climb) ride this year, and want to do some training so I can complete it in a respectable time. I'm hoping to find some training climbs to do near Seattle that will have similar characteristics (2k to 4 kft steady elevation gains, and elevation [at least in late spring or summer]), but that don't involve hauling myself all the way up to Baker. In particular, relatively safe routes (eg. not riding next to all the big rigs on I-90 or dodging beer cans tossed from 4x4s on Rt. 2)
Any recommendations?

thanks


----------



## kreger

4000 feet in 24 miles, do you at least get to ride down? i know youre supposed to race it and all, but am i missing something? hurricane ridge is over 5280 in 19 miles (from the beach) routes in the north cascades are bigger and badder. im not trying to be a dick, i mean ive been drinking so its possible, but...

to your question-
cougar mountain in issaquah is the meanest thing i know of without driving really far. ive done repeats of that for death ride training and will be make it part of a loop for climb
to kaiser training. there are a couple of ways up it

out towards fall city there is a loop - issaquah fall city road lake alice and like 322nd, all short and steep but a good work in like 14 miles.

in general youre going to find sub or around 1000 foot climbs close to seattle, theyre short and steep, perfect for repeats.


----------



## 2ride

*List of Seattle area climbs*

Here you go...

http://www.bicycleclimbs.com/ClimbLists.aspx


----------



## tethernaut

2ride said:


> Here you go...
> 
> http://www.bicycleclimbs.com/ClimbLists.aspx


Great list, thanks!


----------



## bigbill

The list has some hills on Bainbridge Island that are part of the Chilly Hilly but doesn't include Toe Jam Hill near the south tip of the island. IMHO, the most foul, evil climb on the Kitsap Peninsula is Anderson Hill Road leading into Seabeck. It's not long, but it's 22% for about 100 yards with a really poor road surface. If you shift your weight forward to keep the front wheel down, you lose traction with your rear tire on some loose gravel.


----------



## Gnarly 928

*Mt Constitution on Orcas*

I always liked that hill. Take the ferry with just your bike is pretty reasonable, or go spend a few days on the islands, riding Mt. C. a few times and touring the other islands for recovery days. Vashon Island it pretty hilly, too...short but plenty of climbs...be good hill intervals from Seattle...again just a short ferry ride..
Don Hanson


----------



## lonesomesteve

+1 for Cougar Mtn. Doesn't get any better than that near Seattle.

Also try the seven hills of Kirkland route. It's a 40 mile route with about 3,000' of climbing. Maps and cue sheets at the web site (http://www.7hillskirkland.org/).


----------



## MTT

One other thing to consider is mountain biking? Some of the best climbers on the tour started that way no? If so there are tons of long hard climbs close to Seattle, especially when the snow melts. And you don't need skills or a good bike either; if you just want to climb there are plenty of nice dirt or gravel roads to climb and there are no trucks blowing smoke up your arse! Many good climbs near and around Issaqua............MTT:thumbsup: 

http://www.amazon.com/Kissing-Trail-Greater-Mountain-Adventures/dp/1881583090


----------



## Guest

You might look here for some rides in the Northwest, whatever you think of rapha clothing they do have cue sheets and so on here for the rides:

http://www.rapha.cc/continental/index.php?page=390

There are more in other parts of the country I just posted the ones that might be applicable to the NW.


----------



## nwroadie

My family used to live on Orcas and my annual pilgrimage to Mt. C was always nothing but pure hated pleasure.....so steep, so never ending, nothing but great memories.


----------



## lonesomesteve

nwroadie said:


> My family used to live on Orcas and my annual pilgrimage to Mt. C was always nothing but pure hated pleasure.....so steep, so never ending, nothing but great memories.


Wow! I just checked out the route up Mt. Constitution on Google Maps and realized what a killer ride that must be. It looks like the steepest two miles _averages_ about 10% grade. I must do that ride.


----------



## hoehnt

Mt. C is one killer hill. My car can barely climb it.


----------



## waldo425

Oh awesome, Ive been looking for new hills in the area. All I really have is the hill up to where I live and a couple of other really steep hills. I was actually coming into this section of the forum to ask for recommendations on hills.


----------

